# Guessing The Carbon Steel (Blue and White)



## OllieOllie (Nov 10, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Are there ways that one could tell the difference in an unmarked steel on a knife? Like blue 1 or 2, white 1 or 2 just by eyeballing?

For example; a finished blue 1 yanagiba could be made differently from blue 2 yanagiba? or that all all made the same way?

If a knife that is sold as Blue 1 but its actually a blue 2 steel. 

Some advice please. Thanks.


----------



## riba (Nov 10, 2021)

You have to rely on the blue 2 eyes of the seller


----------



## Jaeger (Nov 10, 2021)

Hy,
Don't think that someone can see the difference between the steels just with his eyes.


----------



## Delat (Nov 10, 2021)

Nope.


----------



## KenHash (Nov 10, 2021)

I do not think you can tell if an unmarked knife is Blue #1 or Blue #2 by looking at it.
If you know the maker and it is a model still being made you may be able track the information down.
But I have to ask, what difference does it make to the user if the steel is Blue 1 or 2?


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 10, 2021)

You might be able to tell with some use by looking at the patina and tendency to rust, between White and Blue. Otherwise, not without analyzing the steel for composition.


----------



## toast (Nov 11, 2021)

I suppose for the very experienced, the feel while sharpening would give it away.

For now, I'm just trusting what I read


----------



## McMan (Nov 11, 2021)

It's not an "all things being equal" comparison just between steel type. 
What also makes it complicated is skill with a given steel...
For example, one makers blue#2 could outperform another's blue #1.


----------



## OllieOllie (Nov 13, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the input. Appreciated!


----------



## osakajoe (Nov 17, 2021)

On the big kaiten Mizu Toishi we use in Japan, carbon steel knives give off sparks as you grind and finish. It’s very subtle but you can tell the difference between white steel and blue steel based off the way the sparks look as the fly off. 

Most people can’t tell and its only after doing a couple thousand blades of them you tend to start noticing. 

Or that is at least what the Sakai grinders tell me and am still trying to understand. 

But they can’t tell the numbers just white or blue steel.


----------

